# om...te



## kindlychung

Het doet me genoegen u te kunnen mededelen dat u in aanmerking komt voor een plaats aan Zweinsteins Hogeschool voor Hekserij en Hocus-Pocus.

Why not:

Het doet me genoegen *om* u te kunnen mededelen dat u in aanmerking komt voor een plaats aan Zweinsteins Hogeschool voor Hekserij en Hocus-Pocus.


----------



## Peterdg

Well, both are possible. Without the "om", I have the impression it sounds a bit more formal.


----------



## eno2

kindlychung said:


> Het doet me genoegen u te kunnen mededelen dat u in aanmerking komt voor een plaats aan Zweinsteins Hogeschool voor Hekserij en Hocus-Pocus.
> 
> Why not:
> 
> Het doet me genoegen *om* u te kunnen mededelen dat u in aanmerking komt voor een plaats aan Zweinsteins Hogeschool voor Hekserij en Hocus-Pocus.


. Using "om" in this specific phrase doesn't sound right to me. I fact I think it's a plain error.


----------



## YellowOnline

No. The 'om' is often dropped, but it is definitely not an error to keep it!


----------



## petoe

Zie ook http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/595


----------



## eno2

petoe said:


> Zie ook http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/595


Dat is duidelijk.
Om gebruiken als het doel al is uitgedrukt vind ik dubbelop, een pleonasme.

Dit is me wel niet heel duidelijk:


> (5a) Hij beloofde haar te helpen bij de verhuizing. (dubbelzinnig)
> (5b) Hij beloofde _om_ haar te helpen bij de verhuizing. ('hij beloofde dat hij haar zou helpen bij de verhuizing')
> (5c) Hij beloofde haar _om_ te helpen bij de verhuizing. ('hij beloofde aan haar dat hij zou helpen bij de verhuizing')


Ik zie daar niets dubbelzinnigs aan.
5b en 5c lijken mij krak hetzelfde.


----------



## Suehil

(5b) Je zou ook kunnen zeggen 'hij beloofde mij (of wie dan ook) om haar te helpen..'
(5c) Hij heeft de belofte aan haar gedaan.
(5a) Zou allebei kunnen betekenen.

Duidelijker?


----------



## eno2

Suehil said:


> (5b) Je zou ook kunnen zeggen 'hij beloofde mij (of wie dan ook) om haar te helpen..'
> (5c) Hij heeft de belofte aan haar gedaan.
> (5a) Zou allebei kunnen betekenen.
> 
> Duidelijker?


 Integendeel. Ik weet helemaal niet meer wat jouw 5b nog t emaken heeft met de originele 5b. Ik zei dat ik het verschil niet zie tussen 5b en 5c

OK je zou kunnen zeggen dat 5c heel specifiek beperkt is tot het helpen verhuizen. En 5b zou ook kunnen betekenen dat hij haar financiëel gaat bijspringen. Maar dat weten we dus ook niet. 

 Dat gedoe van "haar om" of "om haar" is overbodig. 

Hij beloofde haar te helpen. Simpel, eenduidig en juist niet dubbelzinnig.


----------



## Peterdg

Nochtans heeft Sue gelijk. De plaats van "om" geeft te kennen aan wie je het beloofd hebt, of je dat nu relevant vindt of niet.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Nochtans heeft Sue gelijk. De plaats van "om" geeft te kennen aan wie je het beloofd hebt, of je dat nu relevant vindt of niet.


Kan best, maar ik snap het niet.


----------



## Peterdg

(5a) _Hij beloofde haar te helpen bij de verhuizing._ (dubbelzinnig) Hij beloofde wie te helpen?  Misschien wel bij de verhuizing van Piet? En, aan wie beloofde hij dat? Met haakjes is het misschien duidelijker: _Hij (beloofde haar) te helpen bij de verhuizing. of Hij beloofde (haar te helpen) bij de verhuizing._

(5b) _Hij beloofde om haar te helpen bij de verhuizing_. ('hij beloofde dat hij haar zou helpen bij de verhuizing') Hier belooft hij dat hij haar zou helpen bij de verhuizing.

(5c) _Hij beloofde haar om te helpen bij de verhuizing._  En hier belooft hij *aan haar *dat hij haar of iemand anders zou helpen bij de verhuizing.


----------



## YellowOnline

Anders geïllustreerd:

(5a◆) _Hij beloofde | haar te helpen bij de verhuizing._
(5a◇) _Hij beloofde haar | te helpen bij de verhuizing._
(5b) _Hij beloofde | om haar te helpen bij de verhuizing_.
(5c) _Hij beloofde haar | om te helpen bij de verhuizing._

De 'om' maakt de functie van 'haar' duidelijk in de zinsconstructie.


----------



## eno2

OK ik snap het.  In 5c is het duidelijk dat  hij de belofte rechtstreeks aan haar doet, zoals de taalunie zei. Heb ik verder nog iets gemist?
In het voorbeeld van het openingsbericht heeft het gebruik van  "om" geen toegevoegde betekenis.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> In het voorbeeld van het openingsbericht heeft het gebruik van  "om" geen toegevoegde betekenis.


Da's waar.


----------

